# flying with an umbrella



## sunrock (11 Jan 2007)

NO  NOT LITERALLY
Withall the furore about baggage charges and sizes,i was wondering is it ok to take an umbrella on board.....with ryanair.


----------



## exile (11 Jan 2007)

sunrock said:


> NO  NOT LITERALLY
> Withall the furore about baggage charges and sizes,i was wondering is it ok to take an umbrella on board.....with ryanair.



Umbrellas aren't on the list of banned items.


----------



## geri (11 Jan 2007)

On a slightly different note, I flew from Amsterdam to Dublin last week, and while waiting for the flight, bought a silver cake cutter in the duty free shop.  It was sharp and serrated, and I was doubtful that they would let me on with it, but the shop promised a refund if there were any problems.  Got to the gate, and carry on  had to go through x-ray machine again.  The cake cutter was in one of the bags and it was picked up by the security person.  I was asked what it was and explained it was a cake cutter.  The didn't seen at all concerned, and let me take it on to the plane. An you can't carry on a plastic bottle of water.... go figure!


----------



## kellysayers (12 Jan 2007)

I had one coming home from Paris last year on Ryan air. Had to put it in hold could not bring it on board with me. IT was a big one not as big as a golfing umbrella but the next size down


----------



## MugsGame (12 Jan 2007)

> *flying with an umbrella*



Shouldn't be a problem! I've flown within Europe and transatlantic recently (Ryanair included) with a (small) umbrella in my hand-luggage.


----------

